# Hey guys and gals



## wero626 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well where should i start my name is Joseph im 23 im farely knew to this species but gaining more and more knowledge on these creatures we call mantids thanks to this awsome site..So many of you have such great insite on these awsome creatures so many and i hope to learn more and breed more and different species.Well thats all folks hope to get to know all you guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Opivy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm opivy


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome from pasadowner, CA


----------



## davestreasurechest (Aug 25, 2009)

WELCOME!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello Joe! Welcome to the forum and cant wait to hear some of your thoughts! From OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Joseph, and welcome to the forum...




glad to have you here.  It's nice you're expanding your hobbies to include mantids, and I wish you the best in learning about and keeping them! Looking forward to seeing you around the boards.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to to the forum.


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello!!


----------



## wero626 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guyz for the welcoming =]


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome from CONNECTICUT!!!!!


----------

